
How much do you make from donations for your website? - ced83fra
You have a website, and have a donation button : how much do you on average per month ? What is the ratio donation&#x2F;traffic ?
======
bmelton
I run a comic book related forum with thousands of registered members, but of
which only a hundred or so are active at any particular time.

In the order of donations, I run a yearly fund-raising effort (ala Wikipedia)
in which I specify the target as the cost of hosting (~$800 or so, give or
take), and I've yet to go a year where I didn't make that goal (though I
haven't attempted to fund raise every year).

Communities are of course different from the average web app, utility or
program, as communities tend to take care of themselves.

------
mike-cardwell
Somebody sent me $5 through Paypal once for
[https://grepular.com/blog/](https://grepular.com/blog/). I also had a few
people send me bitcoins back when they weren't worth very much. And I've had
about 38 flattrs too. My blog has been around for about 4 years. Needless to
say, I don't do it for the money ;)

------
BlueWinds
I get ~$50 / month off of 5-10k visits per post (lifetime visits that is,
posting weekly).

Yes, I'm on the far end of the bell-curve there, because I cheat, and have
actual rewards for people who donate (it's a game development blog). But a
surprising portion of those who donate say "no thanks, don't want anything,"
so that isn't the entire reason.

------
akg_67
Less than 1% of my registered users have donated. The average donor
contribution is little over $20. I have a few donors who donate on regular
basis.

Recently, I started offering donor exclusive features on my site. It is still
too early to know the change in donation trend.

------
benbojangles
$0 since I put a donate link up last month:
[http://dalybulge.blogspot.co.uk/](http://dalybulge.blogspot.co.uk/) $1.07 per
month in ad revenues. Any ideas to help me increase would be greatly
appreciated.

------
matvoz
I have a donate button on one of my projects. The site gets 1k+ visitors per
day but in the last 4 months since I have the button I only got one donation.
It is not as high on my priority list, so I haven't fiddled with it yet.

------
davidgerard
Not a penny, in several years. I eventually just gave up and made it a "Donate
to Wikipedia" button.

------
fegu
One donation per month of 5 to 30 USD from a website with 6k visitors per day.

